# 7 C Cell Maglite - Is this thing worth something?



## JeryG (Feb 12, 2019)

In 1981, living in Brooklyn's Cobble Hill, I used to take my black labrador retreiver out for late night walks. While big, the dog was an absolute zero when it came to personal defense. And so, I went to a police supply store in lower Manhattan to buy a mag-lite. I remember it was in what was probably an old police station, but the name is lost to history. There I bought a Black 7 C Cell Maglite. The thing was like a billy club! Used it constantly until we moved to suburban NJ in 1985. I remember posing with it on a foggy night in Maine, the beam shooting to the sky like a light saber!

It's been in my night stand for years. Today, I took it out, and it still works like a champ. (Amazing, because the batteries inside had a "Use By Jan 99" date! - More amazing that they never leaked!) I was going to update it to an LED, but really, I don't need a club now, as I rely on something more purpose built for personal protection when walking the dog these days. I went on line, and found that people are really into this! And that features reveal the dates. And so I ask, What's something like this worth? On the bezel, it has "TM" after Maglite. The shaft is "PATENTED" and the serial number is 70006790. It has a "flat" bottom without a spare bulb.

I also have a mini-mag, that I converted to 3LED years ago, with a TM bezel that I got in 84 or 85 (before George Bush's 1000 points of light).

Finally, I have 2 other silver 2D maglights, one with batteries stuck in it (20883380) and another (20883216) but that is marred by my hand engraving my name and email address on it. I remember buying these for $10 each at Fortunoff's in Westbury Long Island (NY) before 1991, when I think they closed.

I don't think I'm sitting on a gold mine (or a land mine), but I do wonder, what are these things worth?

Jery


----------



## archimedes (Feb 12, 2019)

We don't do "price fishing" threads here on CPF, but there are a few threads around discussing these vintage classics ....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=220605

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=434295


----------



## Icarus (Feb 13, 2019)

I invite you to post a picture in this thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?220605-RARE-MAGLITES


----------



## Icarus (Feb 13, 2019)

Your 7C definitely has some value depending on the light's condition. 
It's for sure some people here (including me :sick2: ) will be interested.


----------



## torchsarecool (Feb 13, 2019)

Hiya

I had a 7c serial 70006046. Same as yours.

Video of it is here
https://youtu.be/PhVMsMQbKmU

I sold it to a collector. 

Discussing value is a little awkward on here sorry. But it is certainly a desirable light so don't flog it for a tenner!


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 13, 2019)

It's junk. Give it to me. I'll make the sacrifice...

Back in the day Mag could hardly give them away. ie they weren't popular at all. Yet like so many things, take them away and the crowd wants them real bad. 

Price-wise, watch the bay and see asking prices and selling prices. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Feb 13, 2019)

torchsarecool said:


> Hiya
> 
> I had a 7c serial 70006046. Same as yours.
> 
> ...



She's still shining bright! Thanks!!!



bykfixer said:


> It's junk. Give it to me. I'll make the sacrifice...
> 
> Back in the day Mag could hardly give them away. ie they weren't popular at all. Yet like so many things, take them away and the crowd wants them real bad.
> 
> ...



Isn't that funny how that works! I have a bunch of these now but I never even wanted to own a 6 cell when I was using Mags daily.

OP, I returned your e-mail you sent to me. Nice light!!


----------



## aginthelaw (Feb 14, 2019)

They made us run with maglites in the police academy and I always wondered why the other boneheads ran with their $100 magchargers and sl20’s. There was one broken at least once a week. The only light most of us ever needed were from the 2-cell mags. Some guys had 4 & 6-cell mags. I guess they were the weightlifters. It would have blown me away if one of those 7-cell jobs went running past me


----------



## JeryG (Jun 7, 2019)

I have been remiss, and I want to thank Liftd for putting me in touch with someone he knew who was looking for a 7C for his collection. The lucky fellow also got one of the original Mini-Mags, which meant nothing to me, but had been laying around forever! 

I never knew this forum existed. But you guys did spark my interest. I also had 2 silver 2 D cell maglites (circa 1985?) which were floating around in my cars FOREVER! Strange as it is, the things still worked (Batteries should have been changed in 1999 - but what's 20 years amongst friends) In one of the lights, the batteries slid right out. The other? "Not so much." - Thanks to whoever made the youtube post about drilling a hole in the battery, and using a board and a lag bolt to crank that battery out of there! That, and a little white vinegar, a toothbrush, and a cheap LED bulb - and I have two (almost new) flashlights again!

Like the people in Brigadoon, I was only passing this space, and once gone, likely not to have occasion to return. That said; you have a very interesting group here, and thank you for making me feel welcomed.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 8, 2019)

Hope to see you around more JeryG


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for the post! Always glad to be of assistance in helping a Maglite find a home.


----------



## swampgator (Oct 9, 2019)

JeryG said:


> Thanks to whoever made the youtube post about drilling a hole in the battery, and using a board and a lag bolt to crank that battery out of there! That, and a little white vinegar, a toothbrush, and a cheap LED bulb - and I have two (almost new) flashlights again.


My dad's last non rechargeable patrol was a 3D. Batteries leaked and he tossed in a box in the garage. It didn't mean a whole lot to him so I snagged it and drilled out the stuck cells. It's sitting empty on my light shelf now. 
I'll never part with it. It's engraved with his name DL number and date of issue.


aginthelaw said:


> The only light most of us ever needed were from the 2-cell mags. Some guys had 4 & 6-cell mags.


When I was in MP school the unarmed self defense instructors told us the US Army MP club would break between 12-16 pounds of pressure. Then they broke one on the podium. "Get yourself a KO (Kel-Lite, army slang for any black aluminum light). 
I got a 4D..
Fast forward 27 years...my go-to is a 2C modded into a ROP.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 10, 2019)

My mom had a 4C back in the day while my dad had a 3D. He used to scoff at her "girl sized" Maglite but he used it a lot more than his D light. 

Later I bought a 3D and 4C, which length wise are pretty close to the same. But to these medium glove sized hands the 4C just felt more confident to grip. When I installed a 3 cell krypton in it and the bulb didn't poof I thought "now we're getting somewhere". With 4 fresh batteries it's mighty nice. But the beam turns orange a lot faster than with a 4 cell bulb. 

A 6 cell light just never floated my boat. I suppose the general market felt the same back in the day so only specialized folks bought them.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 10, 2019)

definitely a desirable item by collectors, if it is in right condition. a while ago i wanted 6c light, could not find one that wasn't several hundred bucks, so i sent 2 4c mags to one of our members, he joined the two using lathe, now i have 6c light, that sits on the shelf, it is worthless as far as collectable item, but it scratched my itch for long c mag.


----------



## USAMadeMagFan (Oct 17, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> My mom had a 4C back in the day while my dad had a 3D. He used to scoff at her "girl sized" Maglite but he used it a lot more than his D light.
> 
> Later I bought a 3D and 4C, which length wise are pretty close to the same. But to these medium glove sized hands the 4C just felt more confident to grip. When I installed a 3 cell krypton in it and the bulb didn't poof I thought "now we're getting somewhere". With 4 fresh batteries it's mighty nice. But the beam turns orange a lot faster than with a 4 cell bulb.
> 
> A 6 cell light just never floated my boat. I suppose the general market felt the same back in the day so only specialized folks bought them.



It seems like the balance would be really odd on a 6 cell, like you'd have to turn it on then scoot back to the middle of the light. 4 is about as far as I'd go.


----------



## Tatz15 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello guys new to the forum. I too have a 7C cell maglite that was my fathers. Used to be a campus police officer back in the 80s and 90s and they issued it to him. In laid around for a while until I decided to start using it again around 14 years ago and I’ve been using it ever since. Light isn’t as good as the new led ones but that fact is it serve a dual purpose and that’s what I like about it.


----------



## NJLight (Aug 15, 2020)

Back in the very early 80's I used one of these Maglite 7 c cell bad boys. We used to call them a pipe with a light on the end.:laughing: Was never happy about paying for the batteries but it did leave a lasting impression on some people. So I bucked up and purchased a Streamlight SL-35. Much brighter. It was a great upgrade for me at the time. Had no idea that anyone was interested in these. I have a spare with a krypton bulb that I'm going to get rid of. Better check the prices on EBAY.


----------

